# 790 wont start



## Bigblock (Aug 31, 2011)

Help please. I have a 790 that wont start or turn ignition indicators on. Good battery voltage to starter and ignition switch b terminal, white wire w red tracer. Only 1.4 volts coming out of br terminal white wire w black tracer with switch in either run or start. No voltage to fuse panel supply same white wire w black tracer. Noticed turn signal switch wires all burned up. Any ideas why no indicator lights on dash or start function? Help please


----------



## Bigblock (Aug 31, 2011)

all fixed. just wanted to post the solution to the no start problem. turns out after testing the ignition switch, i had 12volts going in and very little voltage coming out. Less than 4 volts to be exact. tracing the wiring i found a burned out turn signal switch that must have come from mice. the wires were all burned up and funny the owner never mentioned that. after replacing the ignition and turn signal switch all is good. like a new machine. the ignition switch feeds all other accesories and the fuse block. owner is happy and will share some cold ones.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Good to read your up and running...thanks for sharing your findings.


----------

